# SARATOGA COLLECTORS



## jpclute (Apr 13, 2013)

Greetings all 

 For the National Bottle Museum show & sale this year  we are featuring exhibits of Saratoga bottles and go along withs. This is in conjunction with the 150th anniversary of the racetrack in Saratoga, with a goal of attracting new people into the hobby as well as giving us well worn collectors something to ogle at. For everyone out there on this site who will already be displaying I will be sending out some correspondence soon & thank you for joining in. For any other Saratoga collectors  if you are interested in displaying  please send me an email at rmt556@yahoo.com   The show date is Saturday, June 01, 2013 at the Ballston Spa High School. Take care & we hope to see everyone there.

 Roy


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey Roy, you should update or delete THIS PAGE but thanks for the heads up, I wish I could make it. It's on my bucket list to make it to the show or at least the museum. I'm not sure I'll be able to get to the FOHBC national the way my trucks running and that's only about 40 miles from here.
 Lots of well wishing from me though.
 Eric


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello Roy,  It is not possible for me to ever get to very many bottle shows anymore.  I still have a lot of SARATOGA Bottles and at least six or seven of them with the Half Leaf Mold Cavity Repair markls on them.  This method was applied durring the production splurge of demand for these bottles.  I was also able to date when they started chilling the cavities of these molds - that basically did away with the Cold Mold Ripple in the bottles.   I was also able to date when they started vent drilling the shoulders of these molds.   It took me around fourty years to find out who, when, and why did they start chilling the mold cavity iron in these molds.  I asked that question while I worked for Thatcher Glass when they finished up a company wide engineering meeting = and damn near got fired for asking.  I found the answer when I read the book about Antique Bottles by Rhea Mansfeild Knittle.
 If tiy find any of these marks on SARATOGA bottles, please let me know uho has them and how to contact them for evaluation of what they have.
 Best regards and a special thank you for any efforts you get into.  RED Matthews


----------



## jpclute (Apr 14, 2013)

Hey Eric, You are right. You click on the "read more" for the 2013 show and it brings up the 2012 show. Will have to have the Director get a hold of the web master. 

 Red, wish you could make more shows ! I've been on your site more than once. Most everyone I know who collects Saratogas has posted about the cavity repairs. I will certainly keep my eyes open for anything new that comes up.

 Roy


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi Roy, I have been working real hard along with my wife on the display for the show, hope I can get everything I wanted to do accomplished. I have run into several problems but I hope it will turn out well.

 Randy


----------



## jpclute (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey Randy,

 From the photos Iv'e seen of your Saratogas, it should be one heck of a display. Heck, I don't want to see you run yourself ragged. I will give you a call Sunday afternoon if you are around.

 Roy


----------



## VTdigger (Apr 27, 2013)

I didn't realise the show was May 12th last year. Luckily it's June 1st this year. otherwise, if it was still in early May, I might not have had enough money to go.


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re:  RE: SARATOGA COLLECTORS*

Well this has been a neat review of the next item post4ed covering all of the bottle shows listed.  I can only set here by my computer and smile about all of the interested people that like and collect old glass.  After 77+ years of doing just that, I can smile as on old man with a lot of glass to play with.  I have boxes of Saratoga's on the floor here in mu den - trying to see whch ones to sell when.  At 85 - I need the money more than i need the bottles.  RED Matthews


----------



## bottle man (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi Red, I would be very Interested in seeing pics of what you are willing to sell.please pm me pics and prices and maybe we can strike a deal for many of them as I am a very serious buyer. Please let me know.
Thanks
Kevin


----------

